

Why Other Apple Products Convinced Me To Return My New iPad - fhoxh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrymagid/2012/04/02/why-other-apple-products-convinced-me-to-return-my-new-ipad/

======
acqq
Tl/dr: he needs a notebook and a phone, he doesn't need a tablet.

